

UCB Glitterati - J2K
http://ucbglitterati.com

======
indiv0
I got in, but it's just a forum.

I don't see what's interesting or thought-provoking about this.

~~~
cycomachead
It's mostly (entirely?) a joke about secret societies as a response to a
DailyCal article. There's a post by FooBar which gives an explanation for the
site.

